# The TIPA and EISA Award Winners Have Been Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2018)

```
<p>The yearly photography gear award winners from <a href="http://www.tipa.com/en-en/awards/tipa-world-awards-2018.html">TIPA</a> and <a href="https://www.eisa.eu/awards/photography/">EISA</a> have been announced. Generally, everyone wins a few awards and this year is no different.</p>
<p><strong>TIPA Wins for Canon:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Best Full-Frame DSLR Expert: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2BagJwd">Canon EOS 6D Mark II</a></li>
<li>Best DSLR Enthusiast: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2B7T4Mx">Canon EOS Rebel SL2</a></li>
<li>Best DSLR Prime Lens: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2wsZaDB">Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM</a></li>
<li>Best Mirrorless CSC Enthusiast: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2HOrapf">Canon EOS M50</a></li>
<li>Best Professional Compact Camera: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2zs2lLf">Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III</a></li>
<li>Best Photo Innovation: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2HICUJr">Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EISA Wins for Canon:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Professional DSLR Camera: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2HQ3CjS">Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</a></li>
<li>Consumer DSLR Camera: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2F2vONo">Canon EOS 77D</a></li>
<li>Professional DSLR Lens: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2vmWx7E">Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III USM</a></li>
</ul>
<p>You can view all of the TIPA winners <a href="http://www.tipa.com/en-en/awards/tipa-world-awards-2018.html">here</a>, and all of the EISA winners <a href="https://www.eisa.eu/awards/photography/">here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2018)

6D2....Best 'Expert' Full Frame camera....????


Say what...?


----------



## Cochese (Apr 20, 2018)

I don't understand how the 6D MII got an award.


----------



## ashmadux (Apr 20, 2018)

"*YOU* GET AN AWARD! AND *YOU* GET AN AWARD! 

Everyone gets ..(you get it) ;D


Seriously though, SL2 as an enthusiast camera, and 6d as best full framer? TEE, HEE. It makes sense tho, because its the only one of three non-specialty (ie the 5dR) full framers...there was no other cam to give it to.

You know what? *YOU get an award!* (sorry)


----------



## Takingshots (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> 6D2....Best 'Expert' Full Frame camera....????
> 
> 
> Say what...?


I know. - Guessing FWIW ? Perhaps they shld asked neuroanotomist for his opinions.


----------



## -pekr- (Apr 20, 2018)

Were they drunk?


----------



## Adelino (Apr 20, 2018)

I wonder what awards other companies received.


----------



## Talys (Apr 20, 2018)

Why is everyone so shocked about 6D2?

DSLR Professional went to Nikon D850
DSLR Expert went to Canon 6DII

What recent DSLR would you have given those two awards to instead?? Your choices on full frame DSLR releases are rather limited 

In its defense, the Canon 6DII is an amazing camera, especially for the price, and if I had my money from the purchase back, I'd buy it again, because (1) what better DSLR can I buy at that price point and (2) what other full frame DSLR has an articulating screen?



Adelino said:


> I wonder what awards other companies received.



http://www.tipa.com/en-en/awards/tipa-world-awards-2018.html


----------



## tmc784 (Apr 20, 2018)

: : 6DMII ?
Something wrong with them ?


----------



## Quirkz (Apr 20, 2018)

There’s just this weird perception that the 6D II is a bad camera just because everyone expected it to have improved low iso dr. Even though everyone who actually owns and uses one says it’s excellent.

I don’t get why the interwebz hates on it so much.


----------



## AA (Apr 20, 2018)

The 6D II??? You mean the 10 year old tech that upset me so much I bought a wonderful Sony A7R III???


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2018)

AA said:


> The 6D II??? You mean the 10 year old tech that upset me so much I bought a wonderful Sony A7R III???



what '10 year old tech'?


----------



## dak723 (Apr 20, 2018)

Quirkz said:


> There’s just this weird perception that the 6D II is a bad camera just because everyone expected it to have improved low iso dr. Even though everyone who actually owns and uses one says it’s excellent.
> 
> I don’t get why the interwebz hates on it so much.



Because Canon is the most successful camera company and people love to tear down what is at the top.
Because the techno-geeks only care about new and exciting - and all the review sites are run by techno-geeks.
Because people read the review sites and then act like moronic sheep, mindlessly repeating what the reviewers say.


----------



## tcphoto (Apr 20, 2018)

Since when is the 6DII a professional tool?


----------



## The Fat Fish (Apr 20, 2018)

How serious are these awards if even the 6DII get's one?


----------



## ethanz (Apr 20, 2018)

When you have ~30 categories almost every product will get an award... Look at their full list.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 20, 2018)

A great win for the 6DII.
The 6D was so good that a minor upgrade is still a camera of the year. 
I'd say it was the 4K video on the 6DII that made the difference.
Pity they have it so well hidden in the menus that very few people find it.


----------



## KirkD (Apr 20, 2018)

By the looks of some of those "winners", there must be a fair amount of money greasing some palms behind the scenes.


----------



## dak723 (Apr 20, 2018)

Talys said:


> ...
> In its defense, the Canon 6DII is an amazing camera, especially for the price, and if I had my money from the purchase back, I'd buy it again, because (1) what better DSLR can I buy at that price point and (2) what other full frame DSLR has an articulating screen?



Of course, it is an amazing camera, and pretty much everyone who has actually used one is very happy with the results. But as we are seeing demonstrated on this thread, one person after another who has never used the camera can only spout negative bile. What makes it even funnier is how everyone thought the 6D had great IQ. Since the IQ of cameras is virtually unchanged going back a couple generations, it should seem quite obvious to people that *in real life shooting* the 6D II would be great, too. But, no, pixel peeping test results prove otherwise! When I was choosing between the 6D and the Sony A7 II, the 6D gave me better looking photos, was easier to use and to hold, better AF, better exposure metering. I would be monumentally surprised if the next gen Sony was noticeably better than it's predecessor, so I'm pretty sure that today the choice between the 6D II and the Sony A7 III would be just as favorable for the Canon. 

But look out! Techno geeks and review readers rule! In my opinion, if you haven't used a 6D or 6D II, your opinion is *meaningless*.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2018)

tcphoto said:


> Since when is the 6DII a professional tool?



The award said 'Expert' - so I suggest you improve your reading skills.

And why would a professional not use it?


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2018)

The Fat Fish said:


> How serious are these awards if even the 6DII get's one?



Why doesn't it deserve one?


----------



## KirkD (Apr 20, 2018)

dak723 said:


> When I was choosing between the 6D and the Sony A7 II, the 6D gave me better looking photos, was easier to use and to hold, better AF, better exposure metering. I would be monumentally surprised if the next gen Sony was noticeably better than it's predecessor, so I'm pretty sure that today the choice between the 6D II and the Sony A7 III would be just as favorable for the Canon.


I use a Canon 6D and was all primed and ready to purchase the Mark II but was surprised at what a sorry upgrade it was. Sure it takes fine photos, but I didn't feel it was enough of an upgrade to make the purchase. There is no comparison between the 6D II and the Sony A7III. I'm hoping Canon's first full frame mirrorless can measure up to the Sony A7III. In the meantime, I'm using both Canon and Sony and Canon glass on both. I have to admit that probably 75% of my shooting is switched over to the Sony, but I really hope Canon can step up to the plate before the end of 2018 with their upcoming mirrorless.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2018)

KirkD said:


> Sure it takes fine photos, but I didn't feel it was enough of an upgrade to make the purchase.



Many people think that camera manufacturers release new models to get people to upgrade. Wrong. The overriding market is an updated model for people lower down the chain to upgrade to - for example APS-C to intro level FF, not 6D to 6DII. 
If you want a genuine upgrade go to 5D level. 




> I'm hoping Canon's first full frame mirrorless can measure up to the Sony A7III.


What do you mean by 'measure up'? Full feature set - fat chance. A good solid imaging machine - high probability.


----------



## ashmadux (Apr 20, 2018)

Quirkz said:


> There’s just this weird perception that the 6D II is a bad camera just because everyone expected it to have improved low iso dr. Even though everyone who actually owns and uses one says it’s excellent.
> 
> I don’t get why the interwebz hates on it so much.




Perception?

LOL

Any knowledgeable camerman can see how hard canon tried to keep this from encroaching the 5d4. Yeah, that's a great way to spend two grand, when the latest sony utterly embarrasses the camera in tech alone. The problem with the 5d being such an iconic line, is that now canon will put an old tech camera on the market for 3 years just to keep a market away from it. Totally ridiculous, and the execs already admitted to the pathetic behavior.

I love my canon gear, but no, with this nonsense, _*they shall not pass!!!*_   

(where's that darn wizard when you need him?)


----------



## kkamena (Apr 20, 2018)

First off these awards are total crap. Looking at it its seems pretty obvious they make up the category to hand out the award to each item. 



ashmadux said:


> Perception?
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



Canon and every other company especially tech companies have been handicapping lower products to protect higher ones forever. Sony appears to be doing what is a called “buying in”. Which is to lower the price of a product and minimize profits (or even sell at a small loss) to be more competitive to gain market share and/or gain follow on sales. They do this because they have to. Nikon has been try to keep up with Sony and get market share from Canon by doing the same thing. Nikon is almost to the point where they are going to go out of business. Their (Nikon) sales have not increased, they have actually decreased and now they are making less money per camera, to the point where they will be out of business on the near future. 



KirkD said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was choosing between the 6D and the Sony A7 II, the 6D gave me better looking photos, was easier to use and to hold, better AF, better exposure metering. I would be monumentally surprised if the next gen Sony was noticeably better than it's predecessor, so I'm pretty sure that today the choice between the 6D II and the Sony A7 III would be just as favorable for the Canon.
> ...



I owned the 6d and now own the 6dii. As started earlier all the complaining about 6dii is form non-6dii owners. People point to one thing mostly using DxOmark (who are worthless) to say the camera is crap. There are very limited situations where the 6d may perform better. I have not in my course of shooting come across a situation where the 6dii was not better than the original. I have tried to use the A7 III and am very glad I got the 6dii. There are so many things that Canon just does well that you do not even realize until you try a different brand in my experience. I would decently recommend the 6dii to anyone looking for an inexpensive FF.


----------



## KirkD (Apr 21, 2018)

kkamena said:


> I owned the 6d and now own the 6dii. As started earlier all the complaining about 6dii is form non-6dii owners. People point to one thing mostly using DxOmark (who are worthless) to say the camera is crap. There are very limited situations where the 6d may perform better. I have not in my course of shooting come across a situation where the 6dii was not better than the original. I have tried to use the A7 III and am very glad I got the 6dii. There are so many things that Canon just does well that you do not even realize until you try a different brand in my experience. I would decently recommend the 6dii to anyone looking for an inexpensive FF.


I certainly would not say the 6D II is "crap". Apart from no 4k video, I was disappointed in the dynamic range of its sensor .. the same as the 6D (which I already have), and I shoot a lot outdoors in low light. Are you sure you "tried to use the A7III"? They are not expected to start shipping until May 1.


----------



## Berowne (Apr 21, 2018)

I dont care about this.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Apr 21, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Quirkz said:
> 
> 
> > There’s just this weird perception that the 6D II is a bad camera just because everyone expected it to have improved low iso dr. Even though everyone who actually owns and uses one says it’s excellent.
> ...


 more like the richest camera manufacturer onthe planet is the least innovative and stingiest. you have all the smaller companies trying their hardest to produce new features and use more advanced technology.


----------



## Talys (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> KirkD said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it takes fine photos, but I didn't feel it was enough of an upgrade to make the purchase.
> ...



Sometimes I feel like I must be crazy or something. 

If a camera takes fine pictures, why buy a new camera at all? If a new version takes fine pictures... isn't that the prime requisite of a good camera?

I don't want my camera to do anything OTHER than take fine pictures... I guess I am weird that way.


----------



## Talys (Apr 21, 2018)

RayValdez360 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > Quirkz said:
> ...



First, why do you care how profitable your camera manufacturer is, or how much money they make off your camera? I mean, do you ask that when you buy a cup of coffee, a car, a refrigerator, or a house?

Second, I think that everyone who is seriously interested in photography should choose the system that best suits them, whether it is Canon, Sony, Olympus, or whatever. At the end of the day the camera you are comfortable with is the better camera, especially for non-professionals. 

However: single camera system owners should look at a camera as an investment in a system of 10+ years because that is at least how long good glass is current for -- and perhaps twice that or more -- and there is no reason that a $2k+ camera shouldn't be perfectly usable after 5-10 years. 

Frankly, I have no idea why people want to upgrade camera bodies every couple of years. I mean, don't they have anything else they would rather spend money on... lenses... lighting... birthday gift for wife...


----------



## Durf (Apr 21, 2018)

> Frankly, I have no idea why people want to upgrade camera bodies every couple of years. I mean, don't they have anything else they would rather spend money on... lenses... lighting... birthday gift for wife...




It's an addiction and or obsession, a psychological trap or hole one falls in to.....when all one really needs to do is focus on their art and create some great photographs with the gear they do have, rather than worrying that it isn't high tech enough! sheesh!.

I can't remember one time 30 or so years ago where I seen a photographer stuff two rolls of film in his camera just in case one roll failed....now days people freak out over a camera with only one card slot! LOL

I'm one of the fools that bought a 6D Mark ii last year when it was released after reading all the negative comments about it and watching all the bashing hate videos about it on youtube. I now probably need to see a psychiatrists because I absolutely enjoy using it and I get fantastic images with it (perhaps I need to have my eyes tested too).

I have a pile of prints from a second hand 5 mega pixel Kodak that I took around 2002 that actually look pretty good but because of the Sony A7iii I probably should just throw them out because they are not keepers anymore....

But in the meanwhile I'll just use my 6D mark ii and my 80D and enjoy what I like doing.....and that's taking the best and coolest images that I am able too with the gear that I have!


----------



## Quirkz (Apr 21, 2018)

tcphoto said:


> Since when is the 6DII a professional tool?



.... you’re joking right?

In the hands of a professional, it’s a professional tool. More than capable of incredible photography. Like any dslr available today.


----------



## Quirkz (Apr 21, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> I'd say it was the 4K video on the 6DII that made the difference.
> Pity they have it so well hidden in the menus that very few people find it.



Heh.

Nice one


----------



## albron00 (Apr 21, 2018)

"What are they smoking?


----------



## BillB (Apr 21, 2018)

The are times when it Canon Rumors becomes wonderfully funny place. This thread is one of those times.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> The Fat Fish said:
> 
> 
> > How serious are these awards if even the 6DII get's one?
> ...



Because it was the most criticised camera of the last decade? It was not a good release for it's price or release year. From a personal perspective, I had saved up for the 6DII in anticipation for it's announcement and then on release I have never been so disappointed. Admittedly I am a 6D user so the reasons to upgrade are almost none.

The 6DII was two features short of what it should have been as a $2000 2017 camera. There were three that users expected.

1) Improved DR inline with the 5DIV and 80D.

This is the biggest let down for most as there's absolutely no reason for not doing it. It's their latest camera, the original 6D had better DR than the 5DIII and it was something praised on the 80D and 5DIV.

2) 4K Video

As a 2017 camera this was expected by many. Of course the 5DIV's less than ideal 4K video implementation indicated the 6DII would suffer also, many including me had hoped Canon would swallow their pride and offer it.

3) Dual card slots

This is a bit of a "bonus feature" but one Sony and Nikon don't have an issue putting in $2000 cameras.

The 6DII needed any two of these features in my opinion. The reason they were held back are largely due to the inflated price of the 5DIV. Looking at the $2000 market today, the 5DIV should have been the 6DII.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> tcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is the 6DII a professional tool?
> ...



One card slot
Poor dynamic range
No auto brightness on rear lcd
Relative light weight
Polycarbonate top plate
Rear screen tilt and swivel
Only 132 AF points
Viewfinder only shows 99% of the picture
Costs less than £3,000
Off chip A/D converter can cause depression with prolonged use
Tony and Chelsea don’t like it
Ken does
Has “6D” written on the front


----------



## Talys (Apr 21, 2018)

The Fat Fish said:


> Looking at the $2000 market today, the 5DIV should have been the 6DII.



Except that the 5DIV is a perennial favorite in its class, and sells for a thousand bucks more.

The biggest problem with the 6DII is that there's a chunk of people who didn't want a 6DII at all. They just wanted a 5DIV for $2,000, and feel entitled to a professional tool for $2,000, because everything that's technology is supposed to get cheaper.

The same group is overjoyed at the A7M3 featureset, because they can go, "For most people the A7iii is virtually identical for a thousand bucks less". Will A7M3 + A7R3 sales meet Sony's expectations, and change the market such that Canon and Nikon are forced to add more features into a $2000 camera? Or, will it not move the needle much because the $2,000 camera body market is pretty small, and Sony will just screw themselves out of some potential $3,000 camera sales -- and Canon and Nikonn just go about their product differentiation as usual? Or will a lot of the people who are overjoyed not even be in the market for an "expert" type camera, and just like to grandstand on the Internet?

Only time will tell.


----------



## KirkD (Apr 21, 2018)

The Fat Fish said:


> The 6DII was two features short of what it should have been as a $2000 2017 camera. There were three that users expected.
> 
> 1) Improved DR inline with the 5DIV and 80D.
> 
> ...



Nailed it.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 22, 2018)

The Fat Fish said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > The Fat Fish said:
> ...



And the criticism was by a bunch of trolls who had never used it, who had set their own design specifications and as a result the camera was not what they thought it should have been. That does not stop it being a good camera for making pictures.


----------



## klausenrique (Apr 22, 2018)

Talys said:


> Why is everyone so shocked about 6D2?
> 
> DSLR Professional went to Nikon D850
> DSLR Expert went to Canon 6DII
> ...



Pentax K-1 or K-1 Mark II are both WAY BETTER cameras than the 6DII... 6DII is an embarrassment...


----------



## klausenrique (Apr 22, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Quirkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or because the 6DII is just a 5DII with an extra 6MP... (+ DP)


----------



## BillB (Apr 22, 2018)

The Fat Fish said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > The Fat Fish said:
> ...



I agree that the nerfed sensor on the 6DII was a shock, but I don't think there was any reason at all to expect 4K video. At the time, a new fullframe Sony with 4K was selling for $3000, and that was as cheap as it got. The 4K video frenzy associated with the 6DII release was internet nonsense. And comparing then to now seems sort of pointless to me


----------



## BillB (Apr 22, 2018)

klausenrique said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > Quirkz said:
> ...



and upgraded AF and Liveview, touchscreen focussing, and a flip screen.


----------



## Durf (Apr 22, 2018)

BillB said:


> The Fat Fish said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Most of this back and forth internet camera bashing and praising nonsense is pointless if one loves to spend time taking photos more than pixel peeping and upgrading their equipment every few months. They'll enjoy what gear they presently have and come home with great results every time.

....and when one does decide to upgrade from what they are presently using their new camera should be a blast to use regardless of what brand it is or how many card slots, buttons, or pixels it has.

If I dropped and broke my 6DII I'd most likely replace it with another 6DII. It's a great camera and for what I do I get fantastic and amazing images with it.

If I was a pro wedding, portrait, or event shooter I'd most likely be using a 5D4 or something else but then again I'd probably not enjoy photography like I do now having to deal with all the people and pressure that type of professional shooting involves. I shoot to relax and to enjoy the images I get with what I see out in nature.

The only other camera I had my eye on 7 months ago right before I bought the 6D2 was actually the Pentax K1. That was only because I have a large collection of old Takumar and Pentax M Lenses that I love to use.....I've adapted all these old lenses to all my Canon cameras and they work good enough for me on them, so even today I am still very happy with my decision to get the 6D2....(I still wouldn't mind playing with the Pentax K1 with these old Takumar's)!

With this recent 6DII award announced and because I am a 6DII user does that make me an expert now? LOL


----------



## Talys (Apr 22, 2018)

Durf said:


> If I dropped and broke my 6DII I'd most likely replace it with another 6DII. It's a great camera and for what I do I get fantastic and amazing images with it.
> 
> If I was a pro wedding, portrait, or event shooter I'd most likely be using a 5D4 or something else but then again I'd probably not enjoy photography like I do now having to deal with all the people and pressure that type of professional shooting involves. I shoot to relax and to enjoy the images I get with what I see out in nature.



Yes!! On both counts.



Durf said:


> With this recent 6DII award announced and because I am a 6DII user does that make me an expert now? LOL



Of course. All you need to do to be an expert is to buy stuff. You see it all the time: someone buys a $300,000 Italian sports car, and they are instantly an expert race car driver, as seen by the way they expertly drive off the road


----------



## dak723 (Apr 22, 2018)

Talys said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > KirkD said:
> ...



Alas, those of us like you - who take pics and want a camera that does take good shots and is fun and easy to use - are the small minority on sites like this.

Those that "need" to have the latest tech, or "need" to boast or show off to their friends seem to be in the majority, even if their camera of choice does no better than what Canon offers. I wonder how many of the Sony lovers have actually used a Sony? I wonder how many have taken comparison shots with a Sony A7 II and a Canon 6D? I wonder, frankly, how many Sony lovers even take a lot of photos and actually look at them? Or if they do, they underexpose 3 or more stops so they can tell their friends, "Look at what my camera can do - it must be better than yours." If that's what they want, fine, everybody should do what they want and get the camera that they want. But when people who have never used a 6D II feel so smart and so empowered by just repeating the "internet accepted wisdom" (an oxymoron if there ever was one) they should be challenged. Unless, of course, you are OK with ignorance being given the same "weight' as an informed opinion.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> AA said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D II??? You mean the 10 year old tech that upset me so much I bought a wonderful Sony A7R III???
> ...



Most of the technology in it is much older than ten years. Resistors, capacitors, printed circuits, etc.


----------



## BillB (Apr 22, 2018)

Talys said:


> Come to think of it, I've never seen anybody buy a $300,000 sports car.


----------



## Adelino (Apr 23, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > AA said:
> ...



Don't forget aluminum, plastic and magnesium (rolling my eyes)


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 23, 2018)

Adelino said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



...diodes, rubber, stainless steel, registers, toggles...


----------



## ethanz (Apr 23, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> Adelino said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



light...


----------



## Pitbullo (Apr 23, 2018)

The 6DII is probably a great camera, in its own right. A good tool that is a joy to use. Canons usually are. Where I think Canon went a bit wrong was with the original 6D, giving it better IQ than its bigger brother, the 5D mark III. Now though, they have placed it where it belongs in their lineup, well beneath the 5D IV, but with features that places it at home in this day and age (wifi etc.). It actually seems like a good business decision since they have products in pretty much every single part of the camera market. The world is a little more than black or white. People saying that "we wanted a 5DIV for $2000" don't really get why some were disappointed. And when a lot of people were disappointed (at least on forums, and reviews, both written and youtube etc. they might have a point), but things have been blown out of proportions. Should the 6D II have the award? I don't think so, but then again I don't know what cameras it was up against here. For me low ISO DR is important, and this (otherwise nice) camera coming in at only 0.4 stop better DR than my 2009 550D is, well not good enough. It does tick a lot of other boxes though.

Personally I am starting to look for an upgrade, and was excited when the 6D II was announced, but then again I was disappointed when looking at the low ISO DR. I live in Norway, where we either have S____ weather, or very harsh sunlight, and my trusty old 550D seriously struggles when it comes to DR, hence why DR is important to me (also high ISO is important, and the 6D II is awesome from what I have heard). I keep my cameras for a long time, so want it to be a proper upgrade when I do. Perhaps I´ll wait a year or two and buy a used 5DIV instead, I am not in a hurry. Jumping ship? maybe, but it is a pain. 

P.S. Sorry for my bad English


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 23, 2018)

Pitbullo said:


> I live in Norway, where we either have S____ weather, or very harsh sunlight, and my trusty old 550D seriously struggles when it comes to DR, hence why DR is important to me (also high ISO is important, and the 6D II is awesome from what I have heard).



Don't worry about your English - it is fine. 

Under the conditions you describe, no camera has the dynamic range to capture the full scene in one shot. And if higher ISOs are important to you, Canon is as good as it gets: the superiority of Nikon/Sony only applies to ISO800 and lower. This is why it is important to understand what you want to shoot and how you will view the images (social media content, all cameras will look the same. Print to 1 meter across and things are rather different). 
This is why so much of the internet blather about the 6D2 was more about bandwagons than reality.


----------



## Durf (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Pitbullo said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Norway, where we either have S____ weather, or very harsh sunlight, and my trusty old 550D seriously struggles when it comes to DR, hence why DR is important to me (also high ISO is important, and the 6D II is awesome from what I have heard).
> ...



I've been shooting extensively with the 6D2 for 7+ months now, mostly landscapes and stills and can say with certainty that in high dynamic range landscapes shooting at say ISO 100, it will be best in certain situations to bracket the shots if able too. I've shot many 1 shot landscapes and some extreme scenes were noisy in the darkest areas but most were just fine and beautiful. There has been a few times that I just knew I had to bracket and when processing them they looked absolutely amazing with very little to no noise. The 6D2 dynamic range internet hype and bashing is a bit exaggerated in my opinion. One can usually work around these types of camera weaknesses most of the time if you know how too.

Is the 5D4, Nikon 850, or Sony a7iii a better camera than the 6D2? Probably so....but it doesn't automatically make the 6D2 a piece of junk that's not capable of taking fantastic images! sheesh.... 

The 6Dii is a very capable camera if you learn its strength and weaknesses, just as one would have to master any camera's strengths and weaknesses. I am having an enjoyable time with the 6D2 and love this darn camera regardless of all the internet complaining.


----------



## kkamena (Apr 23, 2018)

KirkD said:


> kkamena said:
> 
> 
> > I owned the 6d and now own the 6dii. As started earlier all the complaining about 6dii is form non-6dii owners. People point to one thing mostly using DxOmark (who are worthless) to say the camera is crap. There are very limited situations where the 6d may perform better. I have not in my course of shooting come across a situation where the 6dii was not better than the original. I have tried to use the A7 III and am very glad I got the 6dii. There are so many things that Canon just does well that you do not even realize until you try a different brand in my experience. I would decently recommend the 6dii to anyone looking for an inexpensive FF.
> ...



You are probably right, I do not track other manufacture as well as Canon. Long story short I got Divorced and my ex got all the camera equipment, so I had to but a whole new kit. It was between 6d, 6DII, 5Diii, and the relative Sony Mirrorless and Nikon. The Sony did not make very far in my consideration, After picking it up and trying to work with it I just did not like it did not feel right. and trying to go through the menus it just was not intuitive. I am not a "professional" how ever I just could not see myself enjoying shooting with it. Similar to shooting guns I went with the idea if you are not comfortable shooting your results will suffer. The Nikon was fine but when it came to replacing the glass I choose Canon. After using the 6dii the updates made it worth it for me over the 5diii and 6d. the one thing I do really wish I had was a larger spread of Auto focus points, however it is still much better than the original 6d.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 23, 2018)

Another very happy 6DMKII user. 

Having owned the majority of the canon line up from XXXDs to 1Ds its my go to on a regular basis, because i enjoy shooting with it, its so flexible and its pretty much down to the flippy screen.

Probably the most underrated camera on the market because of a few silly reviews, in practice in good hands there is very little it cant do. I bought it to replace my 5DMKIII because I wanted the flippy screen and it is better in almost every way. The AF has a smaller area but I find it gets critical focus far more often, the DR really isnt an issue to me, the card situation is a bummer but Ive never had a card fail in 15 years and swap them out on a regular basis, doesn't worry me.

It was also £1450 at launch and you can buy them for £1199 now... literally the best bang for buck in any line atm preowned 5DMKIIIs are more expensive... I wouldn't have one over a 6DMKII.

It is 90% a 5D4 at less than half the price.

Every time I pick it up I really enjoy using it, if you can get passed the "negatives" its an excellent camera.

I shoot lots of different subjects and use different cameras for uses. What I have found the the 6DMKII ideal for is a walk around / travel camera because its light GPS and WIFI, its a fantastic architectural / interior / landscape camera because of the screen and you can bracket, Its great in the studio for the same reason.

I have ended up using it in many other areas too, I shoot a lot motorsport and automotive and man this thing hits! The 7DMKII and 5DMKIII set up in similar ways just dont hit the same im not sure why but I think its excellent. I have used it as a wedding/portraiture camera and the images were stunning. 

Ive shot nearly 60k on it already and its made its own value back multiple multiple times and im really happy with it. 

The plan was to buy the 6DMKII for the short term and buy another 5D4 having shot both for the last 10 months... the 6DMKII gets more use. 

Now if the 5DMKIV had a flip screen it would be the ideal camera.

My argument is that Cameras are so good now there is very little they cant do, cast your mind back 15 years ago when the 300D was around. Even lower end cameras in the right hands create incredible images. 

The only things I wish it had were the dual card slots and wider with more AF points.

Unfortunately this is the only camera in canons FF line up with the screen and for my work it really has changed the way I can work. 

Either way with the 5D4 being £2500 and the 6DII being £1199... amazing.


----------



## Talys (Apr 23, 2018)

tomscott said:


> Now if the 5DMKIV had a flip screen it would be the ideal camera.
> 
> My argument is that Cameras are so good now there is very little they cant do, cast your mind back 15 years ago when the 300D was around. Even lower end cameras in the right hands create incredible images.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more 

I really hope the next 5D body has a flip screen, arctic weatherproofing be damned. It's very hard to go back to a camera without a flip screen once you get used to it. I also think that the ability to swivel all the way and view it from the front is a real asset -- I'm glad the M50 adopted this, as opposed to the M5/A7R3/D850 tilt-only mechanism.


----------



## Pitbullo (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Pitbullo said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Norway, where we either have S____ weather, or very harsh sunlight, and my trusty old 550D seriously struggles when it comes to DR, hence why DR is important to me (also high ISO is important, and the 6D II is awesome from what I have heard).
> ...



We have a Sony Nex-6, with more than 2 stops more DR than my Canon, and it really shows when editing. Unfortunately the ergonomics are poor, and as soon as I raise the ISO, my Canon is better. I do prefer Canon DSLR ergonomics. There will always be a compromise, the question is where they have compromised, and I wish Canon would have done it elsewhere with the 6D mark II.


----------



## Durf (Apr 24, 2018)

Here's my crew watching over my 6D Mark ii...........


----------



## Talys (Apr 24, 2018)

Durf said:


> Here's my crew watching over my 6D Mark ii...........



Nice crew. Good photo, great lighting!


----------



## JP (Apr 25, 2018)

Best Full-Frame DSLR Expert: Canon EOS 6D Mark II

Give me a break..! I sold mine for a loss, and was happy about it... Piece of junk if you ask me..


----------



## Talys (Apr 25, 2018)

JP said:


> Best Full-Frame DSLR Expert: Canon EOS 6D Mark II
> 
> Give me a break..! I sold mine for a loss, and was happy about it... Piece of junk if you ask me..



You were happy that you sold your camera at a loss?  Please buy a 200-400 and sell it at a loss to me. 8)

I am curious though, what you didn't like about it.


----------



## Durf (Apr 25, 2018)

Talys said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > Best Full-Frame DSLR Expert: Canon EOS 6D Mark II
> ...



LOL

after using this 6D2 for 7+ months I pretty much shrug negative "junk camera" comments off, I know better now that it's not a piece of junk.

In my opinion people that think this camera is a piece of junk should be likely shooting with a 1Dx Mark ii, but then they'd likely be complaining that the 1Dx Mark ii was to heavy and that it was only a 20 mega pixel camera.....
(and that they should just go and buy a Sony and be the happiest camera owner on the planet!)


----------



## Talys (Apr 25, 2018)

Durf said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > JP said:
> ...



My thing is... the 6DII seems very similar to the 5DIII, which is NOT a piece of junk. The problem for anyone who is incapable of great photography with a 5DIII is behind the viewfinder  

Except that 6DII has a flippy screen, and that is very useful to me in some cases.

One feature, I think, that is undersold about flippy screens is that when they are fully reversed (front facing) they are NOT the same as a field monitor or remote screen rotated. They actually become a mirror -- an item showing on the left will photograph on the right.

The mirror function is EXTREMELY useful for making product adjustments, because you "move" in the same direction as you do in the image, allowing you to much more easily recompose than with a field monitor. For instance, if something looks too far to the right in the image, move it to the left (intuitive). If you reverse a field monitor to face you, if something is too far to the right in the image, you have to _move it right_.

I imagine that for the same reason, people who make videos of themselves would also value this feature.


----------



## Durf (Apr 25, 2018)

Talys said:


> Durf said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



It seems to me that the 6D2 would be quite a bit better than the 5D Mark3 with its better auto focus and processor, flip screen and some other little things except for the dual card slots and joy stick.....I wouldn't know though as I've never used the 5D3.

I was considering buying the 5D3 last year instead of the 6D2 but I could not justify in my own mind the 5D3 being the better camera nor did I want a camera without a flip screen. If the 5D4 would of had the flip screen I probably would of bought that instead of the 6D2. But now knowing the 6D2 works for me and I'm happy with it I'm glad I didn't spend 1500.00+ more for the 5D4.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 25, 2018)

Durf said:


> In my opinion people that think this camera is a piece of junk should be likely shooting with a 1Dx Mark ii,



No, not with a 1DX, more like shooting with their mouth or other less attractive orifices.......


----------



## Talys (Apr 25, 2018)

Durf said:


> It seems to me that the 6D2 would be quite a bit better than the 5D Mark3 with its better auto focus and processor, flip screen and some other little things except for the dual card slots and joy stick.....I wouldn't know though as I've never used the 5D3.



Right, that about nails it  The joystick would be nice; and of course the left hand buttons are nice too, as well as the dual slots. OTOH, 6D2's flipout screen is awesome, and the raw AF speed is better, there's the touch screen which is not minor.

But frankly, as a "photographer's camera", I think they're pretty interchangeable for a lot of stuff, with the 5D4 having _slightly_ better image quality, and a lot more sophisticated AF modes -- but I don't end up using them anyways. I would have gladly bought the 5DIV at its launch if just had a flippy screen


----------



## Durf (Apr 26, 2018)

Talys said:


> Durf said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that the 6D2 would be quite a bit better than the 5D Mark3 with its better auto focus and processor, flip screen and some other little things except for the dual card slots and joy stick.....I wouldn't know though as I've never used the 5D3.
> ...



I'm pretty sure I would of got the 5D4 last year if it would of had the flip screen......Canon could of made another 1500 bucks off me if they would of put a flip screen on the 5D4! LOL


----------



## tallrob (May 2, 2018)

I heard the same tripe from my fellow pro shooters back when I bought my 6D as an upgrade to my 5Dii. They were all happy to pay $1000 more, and laughed at my cheaper, lighter, wifi enabled, better IQ... HEY! Once they found out the absence of the moire filter resulted in better IQ, they stopped laughing. And they were jealous of the wifi as they fumbled over their cables for tethering. Try getting a remote shot on a boom 15 feet in the air without a trigger or usb cable attached. No chance. And I used the money I saved to get my first Sigma Art lens. Sweet little piece of glass.

"Professionals" love to carry around their white L lenses and latest body upgrades so people know they're "pro". I'm perfectly confident my work shows my level of professionalism, not my gear. I'm actually glad the 6Dii wasn't such an improvement over the 6D, because I almost got sucked into the mythical DR craze, even though I've never had a complaint with the 6D's shadow detail on a sunny day, where the scene matches exactly what my eye saw. (HDR is overrated, ladies and gents). So I saved another $2000 not upgrading, and I'm still perfectly happy with my 6D. 

That said, I'm certain all the hating on the 6Dii is just as much b.s. as it was five years ago.


----------



## stevelee (May 2, 2018)

tallrob said:


> I heard the same tripe from my fellow pro shooters back when I bought my 6D as an upgrade to my 5Dii. They were all happy to pay $1000 more, and laughed at my cheaper, lighter, wifi enabled, better IQ... HEY! Once they found out the absence of the moire filter resulted in better IQ, they stopped laughing. And they were jealous of the wifi as they fumbled over their cables for tethering. Try getting a remote shot on a boom 15 feet in the air without a trigger or usb cable attached. No chance. And I used the money I saved to get my first Sigma Art lens. Sweet little piece of glass.
> 
> "Professionals" love to carry around their white L lenses and latest body upgrades so people know they're "pro". I'm perfectly confident my work shows my level of professionalism, not my gear. I'm actually glad the 6Dii wasn't such an improvement over the 6D, because I almost got sucked into the mythical DR craze, even though I've never had a complaint with the 6D's shadow detail on a sunny day, where the scene matches exactly what my eye saw. (HDR is overrated, ladies and gents). So I saved another $2000 not upgrading, and I'm still perfectly happy with my 6D.
> 
> That said, I'm certain all the hating on the 6Dii is just as much b.s. as it was five years ago.



I don't keep up with these things that much, but hasn't the original 6D suddenly become wonderful in the eyes of the haters now that they have the 6D2 to hate?

BTW, I noticed the other day when looking at metadata that the autoexposure had finally, after seven months, shot a picture on my 6D2 at ISO 100. I didn't see anything wrong with it, though.


----------

